# Mouse with tumor keep Isolated from group?



## Kairi_Hitomi (Jan 28, 2013)

The title says all. I just recently got 5 new females with a larger and longer bigger tank. I was going to put my current mouse Cinnamon with the new group after the quaintine or separation weeks is up. Tuesday I took Cinnamon to the doctor to verify the lump under her right arm. The vet told had told me it was a tumor. She can have surgery but she has a low chance of surviving it, because of her age and how big the tumor had gotten. I didn't want to actually take such a low risk with her... so I decide to not do the surgery and just will put her to sleep when the day she cannot go on anymore.

Anyway, as of right now. It has been 3 months now going on 4 months since Cinnamon been alone. I should have asked the doctor this question but, I was too upset to even think about this question... It has gotten me wonder... Can a mouse with a tumor still be introduced/live with a current/new group? Or does it have to be isolated? Cinnamon is also 3 years old... The New mice I have now seen to be a bit jumpy, younger and active then when I first got Cinnamon and Misty. I'm afraid that they might rough house Cinnamon a bit and Injure her. Cinnamon is still active she wobbles a bit, but she is still perky.

I am also aware that when a mouse is sick.... The sick one needs to be isolated, does this mean one with cancer need to be isolated from the group? If it does... Can they still interact with their group on none-territory places?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cancer is not contagious and does will spiral into a depressed state and possibly die or be very ill, if they are in solitude. If she has been alone for 4 months, I say get her back with some other does as soon as possible. If you are keeping her alive while she is sick I would try to enrich her last days, with lots of friends and toys. Good luck.


----------



## Kairi_Hitomi (Jan 28, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Cancer is not contagious and does will spiral into a depressed state and possibly die or be very ill, if they are in solitude. If she has been alone for 4 months, I say get her back with some other does as soon as possible. If you are keeping her alive while she is sick I would try to enrich her last days, with lots of friends and toys. Good luck.


Okay. Thank you  Hearing this news had lifted the burden on me a bit. I am sure cinnamon will be very happy to be with her new playmates. I hope they won't hurt her since she is an old lady now. Again, thank you!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You're welcome!  Maybe you could put the younger does in Cinnamon's cage? Then they would have less of a reason to pick on her then.


----------

